# Iver Johnson Bike Truss Frame T Shirts On Ebay



## Lux Low (Mar 16, 2016)

Some Nice Iver Johnson Bicycle Truss Bridge Frame T Shirts on Ebay, Quality with Retro Vintage Style Cool Worth Checking Out, Plenty of Sizes and Colors. http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=111938455171 Sorry Not Interested in selling direct, Support The Cute Girl that Fold and Ships them on the bay.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 17, 2016)

Do you have any that are opposite of this? I would like the bike on the front of the shirt and the LARGE logo on the back, that is how it should be.


----------



## Lux Low (Mar 18, 2016)

I Have 2 Blue large that have multiple bikes on front and a logo on Rear with a couple bikes on back too. Also Have 2 Green XL with round Logos front and back and some random bike prints around it. They are custom made them for my self but could let one go. $24 Includes Shipping, paid and shipped through paypal for the custom shirts


----------



## Lux Low (Mar 30, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Ive...ike-Tee-/111938455171?ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

